
Introducing CoVim – Collaborative Editing for Vim - jamesbritt
http://fredkschott.com/post/50510962864/introducing-covim-collaborative-editing-for-vim
======
MetaCosm
This is really damn cool. It just comes too late for me. I have adapted to
shared tmux sessions -- that allow me to work with _shiver_ the dirty emacs
users.

~~~
gingerlime
same here, and tmux lets you share more than just your vim session. We use it
regularly for pair programming, some times even in the same office, each one
at his own computer.

I liked that coVim launches its own server, so you don't rely on having to ssh
to the same box, but at the same time, I imagine ssh should be safer.

~~~
jamesbritt
What seems to be the key feature is the text coloring, which I don't think you
can get using screen or tmux.

~~~
legind
tmux supports 256 colors with the -2 flag. I just add an alias in my .bashrc
to make this the default.

~~~
gingerlime
I think he meant having different cursors, each with a different colour
assigned to a person, and being able to use each cursor independently. not
just colours in general...

------
nlh
Very very cool. I like their approach toward file management -- "we'll get the
multi-user data into a buffer; you deal with it from there."

And now, of course, I'm wishing I had this before I switched my primary editor
to SublimeText ;) Anyone know of a similar project for that?

~~~
btipling
Floobits works with Sublime Text 2 and 3, emacs and vim and a web editor and
Google Hangouts and integrates with GitHub + a permission model and a shared
terminal.

------
rchiniquy
So it's like Floobits but for only one editor? <https://floobits.com/>

~~~
pekk
So Floobits is like this but it's somehow associated with a startup and
doesn't have first-class support for vim?

~~~
songgao
Does "first-class" mean it has to be the only one that gets all features and
imply all other editors are second-class?

------
ciupicri
Too bad it doesn't use the Infinote protocol just like Gobby [1] and Gedit.
That way, everyone could use their own editor while working on the same
document.

[1] <http://gobby.0x539.de/>

~~~
benatkin
It's a bummer, but it isn't the CoVim authors' fault that the Gobby developers
chose irrelevance.
[http://git.0x539.de/?p=infinote.git;a=blob;f=COPYING;h=b124c...](http://git.0x539.de/?p=infinote.git;a=blob;f=COPYING;h=b124cf581250c210960185e8fbf6c967a0538721;hb=HEAD)

~~~
codys
I don't understand. You've linked to a copy of the LGPLv2.1 in infininote's
git repo. Are you saying that their choice of licence primarily caused their
product to be less popular?

~~~
benatkin
No, I'm saying that it precludes it from being an obvious choice for a
standard, since implementing that type of protocol isn't simple and there are
editor writers who don't want to integrate LGPL code.

~~~
qu4z-2
Surely if it's LGPL you can just link against it, no?

------
tel
I was really hoping, based on the title, that this would be a coeditor which
types code to you.

------
andyl
With CoVim, do all the co-editors see the same screen, or can they view
different buffers?

